# Dust Deputy - 50% Efficiency?



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

Attached is my Dust Deputy cart. I got the design from a YouTube video. I chose this one because of how easy it is to empty the bucket. The middle shelf is hinged, and the toggle clamps exert pressure against the bucket, sealing it against the bottom of the top shelf. Just release the clamps, and the platform drops enough to slide the bucket out. Anyway...

I haven't glued the PVC yet. I gave this thing a test run and it worked great - I could see the dust spinning in the cyclone. But after checking, only about half of the dust went into my bucket and the other half went into the Shop Vac. This is a far cry from the 98% efficiency I've seen out of this thing.

Anyone have an idea of what I've done wrong here?


----------



## Sawdustmaker99 (Feb 1, 2018)

If you’re sucking the maximum volume of dirt that the vacuum can pull it’ll overwhelm the cyclone. The more likely problem is the bucket leaks.


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

I will check that first. 

The bucket has pipe insulation wrapped around the lip. It doesn't go all the way around, there is a small gap in the back. I didn't figure it would hurt much, but now that I think about it...if that seal is broken, it would prevent a proper vacuum. 

Thanks!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I am an air flow expert .....*

What I know about air flow is this, my dog likes to ride with his head out the window..... that's about it. :|
I suspect 2 things here however... too much vertical height and too many 90 degree bends. I would reverse the arrangement and put the shop vac on top and the bucket on the bottom, eliminate any unnecessary bends and as suggested make dang certain the bucket has a good seal. :smile2:


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

woodnthings said:


> ...make dang certain the bucket has a good seal. :smile2:


Turns out that was the problem. I ran another bead of pipe insulation around the rim of the bucket and added an extension piece so that it went all the way around. Add some electrical tape, and my jury-rigging was complete. Worked like a charm, though. I busted through a large pile of sawdust and it all went in the bucket this time. Just a tiny bit inside the Shop Vac, as advertised. 

Now I just need to figure out a better way to seal my bucket. That janky pipe insulation isn't going to cut the mustard. Maybe some weatherstripping or a piece of dense foam glued to that top shelf.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

AmishElectricCompany said:


> Turns out that was the problem. I ran another bead of pipe insulation around the rim of the bucket and added an extension piece so that it went all the way around. Add some electrical tape, and my jury-rigging was complete. Worked like a charm, though. I busted through a large pile of sawdust and it all went in the bucket this time. Just a tiny bit inside the Shop Vac, as advertised.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out a better way to seal my bucket. That janky pipe insulation isn't going to cut the mustard. Maybe some weatherstripping or a piece of dense foam glued to that top shelf.



Glad you got it worked out Anthony. I only get a light dusting in my vac and I bet from now on you will too.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

my first reaction looking at the pix was:

the the cyclone bottom plate lid is flat -
the bucket platform is hinged (presumed...?) -
when you jack up only one edge with the toggle clamps the gasket sealing pressure is not equal.... 

the top of the bucket is not parallel with the bottom of the cyclone plate so the sealing mechanism needs a lot of crushability.

can you 'adjust' the level of the cyclone plate so it is parallel to the bucket rim in the 'closed' position?


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Parallelogram Bed Design*

Ditto on what TomCT2 said!

Do you know what a jointer with a parallelogram bed design looks like? That is what you would have to design instead of using hinges. It is probably easier just to have good seal at the top of the bucket and unseal it each time you want to empty the bucket. 

If you have a lot of time, energy, mechanical ability and like puzzles, then by all means include the parallelogram design. I will warn you the design is much easier than the implementation. If you use metal instead of wood parts, it will work better and last a lot longer.

Someone on this forum (I think this forum, maybe it was on the Thien forum, don't quote me on that), designed one for their dust collection barrel. So, it can be done. I remember that it was raised up and down using a power drill...

If you do make one, please post photos and tell us how it turns out.

Eric


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

TomCT2 said:


> my first reaction looking at the pix was:
> 
> the the cyclone bottom plate lid is flat -
> the bucket platform is hinged (presumed...?) -
> when you jack up only one edge with the toggle clamps the gasket sealing pressure is not equal....


Correct, the bucket platform is hinged @ the back. The front trim piece is 1/8" short, so the platform drops when the toggle clamps are disengaged - then the bucket can be slid out and emptied. With the clamps engaged, the platform is level, so there is an equal amount of pressure around the seal. It may not be exact, but it doesn't leak - so that's a win in my book.

I've been using this setup for several days. There's currently about 4" of collected material in my bucket, and just a very light film of dust inside the Shop Vac itself. 

I'm not happy with the bucket setup. The pipe insulation is janky, and it's going to come off over time. Mostly it just gets in the way when emptying the bucket. I think I'm going to apply a seal to the bottom platform of the cyclone and see how that works.


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

Just wanted to provide an update...

Here you can see about 2" of collected dust in my bucket, along with the janky pipe insulation wrap. As for the Shop Vac canister, there is a tiny bit of dust around the rim, but that's it. It's still shiny and no dust or chunks in the bottom.

Very happy with how this project came out, though I still want to remove that pipe insulation from the bucket and add some kind of seal to the platform itself.

Please pardon the Crocs. They're comfy. Don't judge.


----------



## Carl10 (Feb 3, 2017)

The other thing you can consider is using a/c pipe insulation versus the standard pipe insulation. What I am thinking about is different from what it looks like you used (not stiff or can hold its self up like the water pipe wrap -reminds me of pool float toys). 
This stuff is more rubbery and soft. I think it would fit your shape better and compress better. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Armafle...-Seal-Pipe-Wrap-Insulation-HST05812/100550644

I have not seen what this looks like in real life but I think this is it.

Hope this helps,
Carl


----------



## OldDon (Feb 19, 2018)

When I made up my Dust Deputy I chose a bucket left over from sidewalk salt melt that had a snap on lid that seals fairly tight. I guess sealed to keep the salt melt from absorbing moisture from the air and turning into one large brick. I read about sealing all air leaks from the instructions and never had a problem.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

AmishElectricCompany said:


> Just wanted to provide an update...
> 
> Here you can see about 2" of collected dust in my bucket, along with the janky pipe insulation wrap. As for the Shop Vac canister, there is a tiny bit of dust around the rim, but that's it. It's still shiny and no dust or chunks in the bottom.
> 
> ...


Try door/window weather stripping instead of your pipe insulation. I have used this https://www.homedepot.com/p/Duck-3-8-in-x-204-in-Medium-Gap-Seal-Weatherstrip-282435/301291140  
in the past. (Duck Medium Gap Seal Weatherstrip) for various pre-separator lid seals to the bucket. I have also used it between my router table top and the cabinet. It works well and is pretty in-expensive.

Eric


----------

